# Ortho Pink Sheet-Decision Health



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

After doing a little research (making sure my CEU's are in order) I found that for the orthopedic pink sheet, there is supposed to be a test to go with it in order to get the CEU's (no more summaries). 

I talked to the AAPC, who referred me to DH, who told me to "e-mail the editor" which I have done but not yet received a response.  I also posted this same question on the list-serve but havent heard anything.  I have searched the DH website and still come up empty handed.

Does anyone know how to find these tests??????


thanks
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

in case anyone else is wondering..


Hi Mary,
Here is what I found out:

Beginning in early March, subscribers to the Coder's Pink Sheets will be able to get take an online quiz to earn their AAPC CEUs from their newsletter. The quizzes will live in each of the Specialty Decisions sites. Thus, in order to access the quiz, and get CEUs by passing the quiz, each subscriber will need to register as a user on their respective Decisions website. Thus, if you are a Ortho subscriber, make sure you have registered for www.ortho-decisions.com to make sure you can access a quiz as soon as it is available.

Once quizzes are available, subscribers will be notified via postings on their respective Decisions sites as well as in their print newsletter (or .pdf as the case may be).

As all AAPC credential holders should know, AAPC put new rules into place on January 1, 2009 regarding how they (credential holders) can garner their CEUs in order to maintain their certification. And we are working diligently to make sure that we (DecisionHealth) are in compliance with their rules and provide the best User experience for our subscribers. That has taken longer than expected but we think we've got it right.

Beginning in 2009, AAPC credential holders can earn 0.5 CEUs by passing a 5-question quiz from their Pink Sheet Newsletter, i.e., they can earn up to 6 CEUs per year. Here is how the process will work for the PinkSheet subscriber:

1. Subscriber will log-in to their respective Decisions site and go to the library page. 

2. On the library page, next to the N/L issue that has a quiz, will be a hyperlink that says "Quiz". Subscriber will click on that link in order to take her quiz.

3. Subscriber will log-in to Online Quiz system with her Decisions site UserID/Password.

4. Subscriber will click on the link of the quiz she wants to take. The link will say "CEU Quiz for <insert month> Issue".

5. Subscriber will take the five question quiz, which will be all multiple choice questions. Once the Subscriber clicks on the "Submit Quiz" button, the computer will automatically grade the Subscriber's quiz. If the Subscriber passes the quiz, a Certificate of Completion (complete with the appropriate AAPC Index Number) will be emailed to the email address that the Subscriber has provided. If the Subscriber does not pass the quiz, the computer will allow the Subscriber to retake the quiz again. Per AAPC's requirements, AAPC must pass the quiz with a 70% or higher in order to earn CEUs. 

I am still nailing down the specifics for issues prior to March. Our CEU person here suggests that you double check with AAPC to make sure they will still honor CEU certificates prior to Jan. 2009. Let me know if you have any more questions,

Laura Evans
Editor
Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet
www.ortho-decisions.com
301-287-2376


----------



## cessla (Jul 8, 2011)

does an aapc member get decision health discounts at their online store?


----------

